# Melanoma



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the positive update on Sienna. It must be a very scary time for both her and you.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I am sorry you are going through this. Prayers and best wishes for a speedy recovery and a quick remission


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Will keep you all in my thoughts and prayers...


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Poor girl, having to go thru this. ahere is hopes and pryaers for a complete recovery and i certainly hope she gets to feelin btter very soon.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

So sorry for you and Sierra. Positive thoughts for a complete recovery headed your way.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

prayers sent.....this blasted cancer......stay strong Sierra


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Sienna for a remission. It's good to hear that the vet thinks she's doing good. I can't imagine how scary all this must be.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Praying for Sierra and you. Stay strong!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Oh hang in there Sienna! I am hoping for you all!


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Praying for Siennas recovery, sorry you are both going through this, ,your strength and love will help her thru this terrible ordeal.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Continued prayers coming your way for Sierra. I hope she continues to keep getting better and better and will soon be in remission. I will add another candle for her.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Keep fighting Sierra. You're doing a good job! Have a hot dog for me.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Well unfortunately we had to take Sierra to the emergency vet this morning. She still had a 103.7* fever, threw up once and seemed to have a little cough. She did get up and drank her water, but she still seemed to be feeling and looking blah. Since the vet had said we should have seen an improvement in 48 hours and we didn't, we thought it best to take her in. They did chest xrays and blood work. Her lungs looked somewhat ok, but a suspicious area at the top of them. Also, her breathing was a little labored. What really concerned the vet was her glucose level was very, very low, and when they are fighting an infection, their bodies rely on using some of the glucose. So the vet thought it was best to keep Sierra overnight in the hospital with IV's for antibiotics, elctrolytes and some glucose. So as hard as it was to leave her there, that is where she is right now. It was so hard to come home without her.


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear this... what a difficult time for you and Sierra.

Sending out my thoughts to you and some healing white light to Sierra. :smooch:


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh God, I know what you're going through. Stay strong for Sienna, she needs you to stay positive. I know it's not easy but they do pick up on our feelings. She's in good hands, trust the doctors.
Prayers that she is feeling better and comes home soon. 
This CAN be beaten. Friends of ours have a golden that's been in remission for 4 years now from lymphoma. It was scary for them too and poor Elvis had to undergo the chemo treatment twice before they got it under control. He's going strong today at 13.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

So Sorry to hear about Sierra. I hope she feels better soon. sending good thoughts your way


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

I understand how hard it was to leave her in the hospital having just gone through this myself. I hope they can get this fever under control and get her feeling better real soon. Kisses and hugs Sierra. We are thinking about you and your mom.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Warm, healing thoughts and prayers coming to Sierra and you. We will be lighting a candle also.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the thoughts. Things have not improved. The doctor called us last night saying that a "suspicious mass" came up near her abdominin and also she has a enlarged spleen. She said that in the morning, one of the specialists would do an ultra sound to determine more. Well I got the phone call from the specialist and they found lesions in her enlarged spleen and liver. Also, there are enlarged lymph nodes in/around her abdominin. There are one of two things that is happening now. One, she may have an infection in this area causing this and antibiotics may help. The other, the cancer may have spread in the area now. If this is the case, they said it would be best to put her to rest  They have done a blood test and we are waiting for the results. We may get them today or tomorrow. We did go visit Sierra at the hospital. She came in wagging her tail and had a small smile. The vet said she did not wag her tail for her. We stayed and visited and Sierra did seem weak. She is on an IV with fluids and antibiotics to help her. We had to leave her there until she eats.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

For the Love of Goldens said:


> Thanks for the thoughts. Things have not improved. The doctor called us last night saying that a "suspicious mass" came up near her abdominin and also she has a enlarged spleen. She said that in the morning, one of the specialists would do an ultra sound to determine more. Well I got the phone call from the specialist and they found lesions in her enlarged spleen and liver. Also, there are enlarged lymph nodes in/around her abdominin. There are one of two things that is happening now. One, she may have an infection in this area causing this and antibiotics may help. The other, the cancer may have spread in the area now. If this is the case, they said it would be best to put her to rest  They have done a blood test and we are waiting for the results. We may get them today or tomorrow. We did go visit Sierra at the hospital. She came in wagging her tail and had a small smile. The vet said she did not wag her tail for her. We stayed and visited and Sierra did seem weak. She is on an IV with fluids and antibiotics to help her. We had to leave her there until she eats.


I'm so sorry. praying for you and Sierra. Denise


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

So sorry to hear the latest news about Sierra. Hopefully it will be an infection and can be treated with antibiotics. You are in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Baileysmom (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so sorry that you are having to go through this. Sierra is very lucky to have you as her mommy. It is important for you to keep your emotions under control around her, they are so perceptive. I am sending you good wishes and keeping Sierra in my prayers. I hope she gets to come home soon.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Jingling hard for Sierra -- you are in our thoughts and prayers. Hoping for the best. I know you wish you had her home with you. My house was so empty without Meggie as I'm sure yours is without Sierra. Sending positive thoughts across the miles. Let us know how she is.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Praying hard for you and Sierra.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

Poor Sierra so sorry to hear this news


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Sierra is so poorly. Hoping and praying that she will be able to fight on. I know it is easy to say, but she is in the best place at the vets where they can watch her and treat her immediately. Sending you my best wishes tooXXXXXXXX


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Please know that all of my pack and myself are saying special prayers for you and your beautiful Sierra everynight.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Well today seems all like a bad dream. The vet called us this morning with the test results of what was going on with Sierra being sicker, her temperature, not eating etc. The cancer was now in her spleen, liver and abdomin. The vet suggested that we put her to sleep. We decided that we didn't want her to suffer anymore. We went to the vets and spent about 3 hours with Sierra in a room to ourselves. She did walk in (surprizingly), wagging her tail and a little smile on her face. She laid down with us and we talked and cried and loved her the whole time. We still felt uncertain whether we were doing the right thing. We asked the vet if there was anything else we could do. She did say that we could give her mega steriods and get a few more days, but they would not be quality time. Sierra was still hot with fever, breathing hard and looking overall sick. We knew we couldn't put her through that just for ourselves. As much as we didn't want to, we told the vet to put Sierra to rest. We were both with her and it hurt SO much to see her go. It was only 2 months ago she was diagnosed. I knew she couldn't be cured but I did think we would get some more good time together. I feel blessed to have had her in our lives even though it's going to be so hard for quite a while. We will forever love our precious Sierra. Run free and in peace Sierra. I'll miss you.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

So so sorry to hear about Sierras passing. .
Run free you sweet girl.
Prayers to you all.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

I know exactly how you feel having lost Bailey a little over a week ago to cancer. It has only been a week for us but it does slowly get easier to deal with. For a while we were very despondent and couldn’t look at his picture without a lot of tears. The tears still do come now but, also the smiles remembering the happy times and places we went together. You did everything you could for your sweet Sierra and I am sure she is proud of you for putting up the good fight. Prayers for you and your Family.


----------



## indysmum (Jun 20, 2007)

bumping up


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry. She can now run free without pain. We will say a prayer for you.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I am so sorry to read of Sierra's passing. Bless you for loving her so much and doing the very most unselfish act. I am so glad you had that last time with her and were with her when she passed. Run free and healthy at the bridge dear one. Hugs to you all.... you'll be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## twinny41 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am very sad to hear your sad news. I echo Penny & Maggie's mom's post - the ultimate act of love! Take care and run free Sierra.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry to read that Sierra lost her brave battle with the cancer. She is now free of pain and running at the bridge with all of our pups until she can be with you again. I know the pain from losing her is really bad but please remember the happy times and the great years you had with her and maybe it will hurt alittle less. We are praying for your family and lighting a candle in her honor. Rest in peace sweet girl.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Sierra. Take comfort in knowing you did everything you possibly could for her and when the time came made the unselfish decision to ease her pain. I'm glad for all of you that you could spend those last precious hours together. May time ease the ache in your hearts.


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

I must have missed this thread you like all of us did the best for our goldens and i just love that photo of her she was a lovely girl 

Maggie


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss. You did everyting you could for er, including giving her the final release from pain. My prayers are with you . . .


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems so trite to say - but i am so very sorry to read of your very sad loss of Sierra.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

_"The grey rain curtain of this world rolls back, and all turns to silver glass...and then you see it. White shores. And beyond...a far green country under a swift sunrise."_ May Sierra's voyage into the west be as beautiful as Professor Tolkien describes it. My heart hurts for you. I am so sorry.


----------



## origin8or (Sep 7, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear of your loss of Sierra.


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

Somehow I missed this thread. Just wanted to tell you how sorry I am for the loss of your sweet Sierra, she was a beautiful lady. I know how hard it is, but you set her free of her pain, you did everything lovingly possible for her. Take Care.


----------

